# Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (16. November 2006)

@ All

Hier mal wieder neues aus Japan:

Habe letztens diese Bilder erhalten,von einem traditionellen
Wettkampfangeln,etwas außerhalb Tokios.
Die Gewässer sind nur max. 2m tief mit guter Strömung.
Geangelt wird auf Kleinfische max. 20cm lang.
Die Methode ist folgende :
Ein lebender Fisch kommt an den Haken.
Am gleichen Vorfach ist ein zweiter Seitenarm mit einem Haken.
Der Fisch wird nun in der Strömung plaziert.
Da diese Fischsorte wie fast alle,in Ihren Schwarm zurück wollen
besteht die Kunst darin,auf den freien Haken ( goldfarben) einen
weiteren Fisch zu fangen.
Ist dies geschehen wird der erste Fisch ( als Lockvogel verwendet ) abgenommen,gehältert und die Jagd kann mit dem neuen Fisch beginnen.
Kommt hier dann der ersehnte Biß,so geht das Schauspiel wieder von vorne los( Fisch austauschen ).
Immer weiter und weiter,alles in einem zeitlich festgesetzten Rahmen.

Vorab: es sieht leichter aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist.

Hier nun einige Bilder :

Vor jedem Turnier muß ein jeder Teilnehmer dem örtlichen
Fischereiaufseher öffentlich erklären,sich an die geltenden
Bestimmungen zu halten:







Damit man nicht unvorbereitet,ich meine im körperlichen Sinne,sich einfach in die Strömung stellt,ist vor diesen Turnieren,eine kleine gemeinsame Fitneßübung angesagt :





Daran nicht teilzunehmen,kann zum Ausschluß aus dem Turnier führen.
Die auf dem Bild vor den Füßen der Angler zu sehenden Boxen,sind Kunststoff Boxen ( Schwimmfähig ) wodrin später im Wettkampf die Fische gehältert werden.
Sie wird einfach am Gürtel befestigt.

Da die Japaner ja ein durchweg organisiertes,diszipliniertes  Volk sind,spiegelt sich dieses auch beim Angeln wieder :






Dicht an dicht stehen sie im Wasser,aber niemand berührt den anderen.
Ruten sind meist zwischen 6-8m max.10m lang,aber dafür
mit einem Gewicht teils unter 200g.
Vergleichen könnte man die Ruten hierzulande mit Stippruten.
Unberingt und ohne Rolle.

Dies war mal wieder ein kleiner Ausflug ins Reich der aufgehenden Sonne,wünsche viel Spaß dabei.

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*

bilder gehn nicht !!!


----------



## sunny (16. November 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*

Tja, andere Länder andere Angelmethoden :q . 

Bei mir funzen die Bilder.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. November 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> bilder gehn nicht !!!




Hääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Reisender (16. November 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*

Funzt alles !!! Sehe sogar einen Fisch auf den Bild.#h#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. November 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*

...coole Sache...


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*

ich seh nur weisste kästchen mit nem roten kreuz....

ist aber auch der firmen pc.... vielleicht blockt da was....


----------



## Tomasz (16. November 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*

Krasse Sache das .

Danke für den Ausflug nach Japan#6 .

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. November 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Krasse Sache das .
> 
> Danke für den Ausflug nach Japan#6 .
> 
> ...



Gerngeschehen,billiger als Fliegen......


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Big Fins (17. November 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*

Tja...Japaner , kleine Anekdote aus Pataya Beach, morgens halb 10. Während das europäische Gemüt sich derweil auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Frühstücksambiente umsieht, endlich ein schönen Plätzchen ausmacht, sich gepflegt da auf den Bambusstuhl niederbequemt und den Blick aufgelöst über die Beach streifen läßt, die etwas verschlaffen wirkende Bedienung mit ihrem gebrochenen English etwas hervorquält was sich anhört wie "You like a coffee and a toast", man dieses frohenen Herzens bejaht, kommen urplötzlich min 2 vollbesetzte Megaluxusliner6Sterne Reisebuse an die Strandpromenade gefahren und halten natürlich direkt vor dem mühsam auserwählten Aussichtspunkt um dann mitzuerleben, wie anscheinend das gesammte Japanische Chor ( obwohl das Hotel vermutlich nur 10min Fußweg entfernt ist ) im Gänsemarsch ( 95% tragen dabei so lustige große Sonnenmützen ) sich unter großen Eifer und voller Vorfreude runter zum Strand bewegt, wo schon die Großflotte an Speedboats bereit steht um den ganzen Haufen geschlossen zum Ponton draußen ca 1km vor dem Strand zu fahren, wo sich dann mehr oder minder gequält, in den Paragleitern hängend, amüsiert wird |uhoh:. Naja, Japaner..:m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. November 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Tja...Japaner , kleine Anekdote aus Pataya Beach, morgens halb 10. Während das europäische Gemüt sich derweil auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Frühstücksambiente umsieht, endlich ein schönen Plätzchen ausmacht, sich gepflegt da auf den Bambusstuhl niederbequemt und den Blick aufgelöst über die Beach streifen läßt, die etwas verschlaffen wirkende Bedienung mit ihrem gebrochenen English etwas hervorquält was sich anhört wie "You like a coffee and a toast", man dieses frohenen Herzens bejaht, kommen urplötzlich min 2 vollbesetzte Megaluxusliner6Sterne Reisebuse an die Strandpromenade gefahren und halten natürlich direkt vor dem mühsam auserwählten Aussichtspunkt um dann mitzuerleben, wie anscheinend das gesammte Japanische Chor ( obwohl das Hotel vermutlich nur 10min Fußweg entfernt ist ) im Gänsemarsch ( 95% tragen dabei so lustige große Sonnenmützen ) sich unter großen Eifer und voller Vorfreude runter zum Strand bewegt, wo schon die Großflotte an Speedboats bereit steht um den ganzen Haufen geschlossen zum Ponton draußen ca 1km vor dem Strand zu fahren, wo sich dann mehr oder minder gequält, in den Paragleitern hängend, amüsiert wird |uhoh:. Naja, Japaner..:m




So,sind Sie die kleinen......:q:q


Der  STF


----------



## Green Highlander (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hier mal wieder neues,aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne !!!!!  Viel Spaß   !!!!!*

Ich fische im Juni mit einer 17' Klasse 12 Hard Action Zweihandrute des Meisters Ken Sawada auf Grosslachs (wenn sie denn beissen). In Japan wird diese Rute zum Fang von 20 cm Forellen benutzt! 

Skitt fiske

Green Highlander


----------

